# Complete 15 month transformation From fat to FIT



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is where it all started. December 2011 250 lbs of pure fatness



















March 2012 220lbs




























June 2012 200lbs










January 2013 185 lbs










March 2013 178 lbs


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuarkkkkkkk insane transformation bro


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Very impressive mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome mate


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks man.. I had a transformation already made on here but i just found the cd that i had a lot of the picture on so i re made a new.. To show more of the transformation..


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude but you're really milking it. This is the FOURTH thread you've started on your weight loss transformation.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milking it indeed, credit where it's due though, that is fantastic progress, well done.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

cub said:


> I don't mean to be rude but you're really milking it. This is the FOURTH thread you've started on your weight loss transformation.


X2

Well done and all that but change the record


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a 14 month one with only 4 picture who all were the same side view shot.. Also i had one with a 7 week cut progress.. As i got a lot of crap because i was only posting the same view and was told i was a fake and did photoshopping etc... I found the cd i had everything on so i figured i would re post a better one.. With more angles of front views and what not.. Im not trying to milk anything.. If i knew how to delete the older threads i would.. Just leave this one on...



cub said:


> I don't mean to be rude but you're really milking it. This is the FOURTH thread you've started on your weight loss transformation.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

10th photo down looks good by the way.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome progress, bet you feel great!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

oh yea.. I had bunch of health issues and back problems


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

In jan 2013, you had a 6 pack on your back... :lol: good transformation tho :thumb:


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolute hats off mate!!

What was you diet like to bulk so well whilst loosing so much BF?


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

9th pic down;

You ain't ever fitting into those tshirt mate - no matter how much bf you loose :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

great transformation mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Please explain the hair straighteners


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol ya those are my sons cloths.. I used his dresser to set my camera on it..



jaymd_123 said:


> 9th pic down;
> 
> You ain't ever fitting into those tshirt mate - no matter how much bf you loose :lol:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Wife bathroom



madocks said:


> Please explain the hair straighteners


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

hows the cut going? remember u sayin u wanted to get to 10% bf. good luck bro


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good going pal but how did u get away with the exess skin I was around ure start and unfortunately got exess skin now not bad enough for surgery or anything but pretty annoying


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

its going pretty good now that I started the leangains fasting diet.. next month ill getting another body fat test done.



MasterShorty said:


> hows the cut going? remember u sayin u wanted to get to 10% bf. good luck bro


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

losing the weigh very slowly



Ricky12345 said:
 

> Good going pal but how did u get away with the exess skin I was around ure start and unfortunately got exess skin now not bad enough for surgery or anything but pretty annoying


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

who drew the smiley face on ur back? :lol:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

honestly only thing I did was keep my ratio at 40% protein 35%fat 25% carbs. started off at 250calories a day now I'm at 1960 a day while still maintainingthe same ratio



jaymd_123 said:


> Absolute hats off mate!!
> 
> What was you diet like to bulk so well whilst loosing so much BF?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

thats funny, I never noticed that



DoIEvenLift said:


> who drew the smiley face on ur back? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 113180


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> thats funny, I never noticed that


lol, I get that on my back photo's as well.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks



J H said:


> Very impressive mate, keep up the good work


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Your arms are so big and out of proportion to the rest of your body that they looked photoshopped

Not saying they are though, you must just be a genetic monster. Get training them ****ers ED and you may end up like CT Fletcher or whatever he's called lol


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny you say that cause someone on t-nation told me that my arms looked photoshop.. I train everybody part twice a week.. my arms are only 16.5 inches big.. Ct fletcher is my man lol.. Hes nutz though in his old age... his videos crack me up



WilsonR6 said:


> Your arms are so big and out of proportion to the rest of your body that they looked photoshopped
> 
> Not saying they are though, you must just be a genetic monster. Get training them ****ers ED and you may end up like CT Fletcher or whatever he's called lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you not agree that your arms are out of proportion? Obviously it'll be genetics, but I'd say my back/traps and possibly chest were bigger than yours whereas your arms are like twice the size of mine lol



Especially that mate wtf. Your arms are bigger than your ****ing head


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol they do look big haha but i think its the camera playing a trick.. 16.5 isnt that big imo... 20inch arms would probably look really retarded seeing that im only 5'8



WilsonR6 said:


> Do you not agree that your arms are out of proportion? Obviously it'll be genetics, but I'd say my back/traps and possibly chest were bigger than yours whereas your arms are like twice the size of mine lol
> 
> View attachment 113184
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy leg pictures... these are recent. dont have any when i was over weight.. thighs are 23.5 inches ans calf is 16.5 inches


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

they must be the shortest legs i have even seen on a grown man


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol i think its the picture... I wear 32/31 pant size.... I'm not tall only 5'8


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

this is what dedication looks like.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I think iv achieved pretty good results


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Great transformation. You've done well mate.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you



OrganicSteel said:


> Great transformation. You've done well mate.


----------

